# Auto on/off on my Oberon PW cover



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I added a small magnet to the inside of my Oberon cover and it now has the auto on/off feature just like the Amazon case. I had this small magnet that had come out of an iPad case my son had and it works perfectly. Here's a picture, I just have the magnet on there with a piece of tape right now but I'm going to put a spot of hot glue on it to hold it there permanently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was me, I'd tuck it down in the pocket so it's not visible at all.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried that, Ann, but when I do that, it only works sporadically.  I don't think the magnet is strong enough for that.  Plus, in order for it to work, you have to hit that sweet spot on the PW in the exact place.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I personally think it looks unattractive.  So I'd probably dispense with the magnet if it had to be there as you have it. 

Maybe you could make the magnet black, at least, so it's not as obvious?

But that's just me:  Go with what works for you!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great idea!  I just ordered an Oberon sleeve for my PW but might have to consider a cover/magnet combo like yours.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if the magnet was strong do you think it would work inside the pocket consistantly? do you know the size of the magnet


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It probably would, Misty.  I don't know the strength of the magnet, it doesn't have any printing on it.  It's really small, about the size of a hearing aid battery.  But it came out of an iPad cover my son wasn't using.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It probably would, Misty. I don't know the strength of the magnet, it doesn't have any printing on it. It's really small, about the size of a hearing aid battery. But it came out of an iPad cover my son wasn't using.


Thx!! Patricia, still very content with my amazon covers but may feel the Oberon pull at some point and not sure I could go without the auto on/ off for long lol


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are pictures of my Oberon with the magnet trick 

This was the smallest magnet I could find at our local crafts store. It's strong enough that I can tuck it in the front cover's inner pocket and it still works. You have to place the magnet just so that when the front cover closes, the part with the magnet is able to make contact with the PW. I found that it doesn't work very consistently if the part with the magnet just touches the lower right corner strap (or maybe my magnet just isn't strong enough).

Anyway, to demonstrate, the magnet should touch this part:










On the opposite side, it should ideally be here:









Finally, here's how it looks when you tuck it behind the front pocket. It makes a tiny bulge that you can see from an angle but I hardly notice it now 









PS The magnet is actually behind the big flap of leather, not the tiny pocket sewn above it. You could also place the magnet in the pocket but I didn't want to stretch that part of the leather out in case I didn't want to use the magnet anymore.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe a suggestion to Oberon would be a good idea. If they could incorporate a magnet in the Paperwhite cover it would sell better...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> Maybe a suggestion to Oberon would be a good idea. If they could incorporate a magnet in the Paperwhite cover it would sell better...


I just posted a question on their FB pg about it we'll see what they say


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

May I ask where you got the decal/sticker on your PW, Patricia? It's lovely!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

aislinnteresa said:


> May I ask where you got the decal/sticker on your PW, Patricia? It's lovely!


Patricia designs her own skins and sends to Decalgirl.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Patricia designs her own skins and sends to Decalgirl.


Ah. I see. Thanks!

Patricia, you're very talented!


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Geez, I got an Amazon cover and the auto on/off works sometimes, sometimes not.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I REALLY want another Oberon cover! I like the Amazon's functionality because of the auto-sleep/auto-on capability, but I miss my handcrafted Oberons. (I've had a K2, K3, and Touch that all had Oberons.) My Kindles have all felt much more like a "real" book when they were in Oberon covers. 

I have read the suggestions in several threads about the Oberon covers being auto-on/sleep capable when a magnet is used. Mine would have to have the magnet in the smaller pocket above the large pocket because I like to stick my hand in the cover when folded back and it would take a thinner magnet to activate the power if the magnetic field only had to pass through one layer of leather instead of two.  I was concerned that the magnetic area on the PW might be underneath the leather strap in the lower right-hand corner, but apparently that's not a concern.

Bottom line: Now that some time has passed since the introduction of the PW and its auto-sleep/auto-on capability, how are those of you who are using Oberon covers getting along with the added magnet? Any time-tested suggestions? I don't want to order an Oberon and then not be happy with the way it looks (with a magnet that's too thick) or with inconsistent on/off powering.  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm still using the small magnet on my Oberon and I love it.  I don't even put mine in the pocket, I just super-glued it on the outside, because I don't mind the way it looks, I know some people don't like that, but it doesn't bother me.  Having the auto on/off feature just makes the Oberon cover PERFECT as far as I'm concerned.  I ordered some more of these really small round magnets to use on another cover I have, but they are too strong, because when I fold back the front cover, it turns off my PW.  This other cover is a leather one I got from Joe V. Leather (I believe he posts here sometimes), and I love it, but it's thinner than the Oberon cover, so I guess that's why it turns the PW off when I fold it back.  I don't understand the logistics of magnets, how to judge how strong they are so the ones I ordered are too strong.

In summary, I love, love, love my Oberon cover with the little magnet.  I haven't gone back to my Amazon cover since I got the Oberon and added the magnet to it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, for folks who'd be bothered by the shiny silver magnet, I bet a black Sharpie or craft paint could make it less obvious. Or I wonder if the black magnetic strips that have adhesive on the back would be strong enough?  I should try one on my Fire, if I can figure where the Fire's sweet spot is...


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I'd use black gaffers tape.  It's matte and leaves no sticky adhesive residue.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Patricia, Meemo, and laurie for your responses. I'm OCD enough to know in advance that the magnet would have to be hidden in the pocket in order for it not to drive me crazy. That said, I think I could easily slip a magnet in the pocket in the right location to make it work. I like my Amazon cover, but I really miss slipping my hand in the flap when to cover is folded back, and I miss the beautiful craftsmanship of the Oberon. I'm going to take a look around, and will find just the right cover. (They used to have Avenue of Trees that didn't wrap around from front to back, and that's the one I really want. Of course, it's not available that way now. Will have to do some studying.  )


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I got my Oberon cover and am now looking for a small THIN magnet to slip inside the front pocket. Right now, I have a magnet that is a tiny bit bigger than a dime and about 3/16 to 1/4 inch thick. I'd love a thinner magnet. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered mine from here. http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10
Can't even remember now which ones I ordered, but they are so strong, if I slip one of them inside the pocket on the Oberon, it turns it off when I fold back the front cover!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Wow, Patricia! Those are small enough that I'd forget I had a magnet tucked away. Are they all the same strength? I'd think I could slip something behind the magnet to keep it from putting my PW to sleep when the cover is folded back. I always fold my cover back, so I'll have to figure out something. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's another idea, a friend of mine used this, she slips one of these in the pocket on the Oberon and it works, but doesn't turn it off when folded back. http://www.ericas.com/sewing/45164b.jpg


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Patricia, do you have a tiny magnet  or one that's larger? I'm looking at one that's 1/2" wide and 1/16" thick. Seems like that wouldn't show, but would be large enough to stay in place.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine is 5/16" round, and 1/16" thick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

It's all of the great idea. thanks everyone.....


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> Patricia, do you have a tiny magnet or one that's larger? I'm looking at one that's 1/2" wide and 1/16" thick. Seems like that wouldn't show, but would be large enough to stay in place.


Patricia, do you happen to remember if the one you order that was too strong was a grade N52? or N42. If it's a 52 maybe someone can try a 42 (which is less strong).

There are also some 35's on ebay and in any size you want so there's a 1/2" x 1/16", in case the 42 are also too strong.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Neodymium-disc-3-8-inch-X-1-32-rare-earth-magnet-strong-n35-grade-very-thin-/290908249048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb7b9bd8

Cindy, did it work for you?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The magnet that I have found most satisfactory came from Amazon. Here's the description of the product: 

N45 Dia 1/2" x 1/16" Disc , Package of 10 Rare Earth Neodymium Magnets
Sold by: Hip Girl Boutique LLC ( seller profile ) 

I ended up taking one of the magnets, putting it in a small piece of plastic wrap (in my case, it was actually a very small bag that the magnets were in, if I remember correctly), and then I folded the bag with the magnet in half, and taped the top shut. The magnet and plastic bag fits just inside the outside edge of the left pocket on my Oberon. I have it pushed up against the stitching, and the top of the bag is barely visible. The thickness of the magnet/bag is still thin enough that it doesn't show at all on the outside and on the inside, just looks like I have a piece of plastic wrap sticking up about 1/16th on an inch above the edge of the pocket. All in all, it's an extremely satisfactory solution to the auto on/off problem. I can easily post a photo after I get home today. This is the only day I've ever gone to school without my iPhone. Otherwise, I'd post a photo now.  (I got 10 magnets, and would gladly send you one of them, although I think you could probably buy them for what it would cost me to send 1.) 

I discovered that the easiest way to separate the magnets is with an old pair of scissors (or at least a pair that I don't care if they are magnetized to some extent.) I just (carefully) guided the blades between two magnets, squeezed, and then slid the magnets off of the blades.

By the way, the magnet that I now use is just right as far as the strength is concerned. (I'm not sure what the pull is, but you could probably find out by searching for the product as listed above.) I like to read with my Oberon folded back and my hand slipped between the large front pocket and the back of the cover's front. I have only had the magnet cause my PW to go to sleep and then wake up again once. Occasionally, the magnet and bag will slip a bit, and I'll have to put it back in the little pocket so that it's against the outside stitching, but that rarely happens. I'm pretty happy with the setup.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> The magnet that I have found most satisfactory came from Amazon. Here's the description of the product:
> 
> N45 Dia 1/2" x 1/16" Disc , Package of 10 Rare Earth Neodymium Magnets
> Sold by: Hip Girl Boutique LLC ( seller profile )
> ...


That is so helpful, thank you. Ah, 3lb pull force. yeah, the n45 1/2x1/16 sounds right to me, 35 seems like it woulda been too low.

I looked around briefly to see if i could buy one for less than a few dollars after shipping and can't find one so far but i'm running out the door to grab a late breakfast so i'll check one more time, cuz i would love to take you up on your offer. i'll pm you and pp you! : )

look forward to seeing the pictures. : ). I almost went ahead and bought a cover last night that i didn't really want b/c i couldn't find one i really liked that had a sleep/awake, this would be much better. I don't actually already have a case at all right now b/c of that, but there's a cheap one i actually do like and if it works i can buy the more expensive one that i like and use a magnet with it.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

oh, and if it works out for me as well i'd be happy to do a group order of these if anyone wants me to. It's the same size and pull force of cindy's just has as adhesive backing. It's $20 after s/h for 20 magnets. : )

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D81AD-P


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LKeenan said:


> oh, and if it works out for me as well i'd be happy to do a group order of these if anyone wants me to. It's the same size and pull force of cindy's just has as adhesive backing. It's $20 after s/h for 20 magnets. : )
> 
> http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D81AD-P


I like the idea of the adhesive backing. I thought about using some double-stick tape on mine. I've even considered a drop of rubber cement on the back side of the magnet. Might do that at some point. PM me if you want to try some magnets. I'm heading home now, and will try to put a photo up before we leave town. (I'm retired, but I teach 4 mornings a week. Love that my weekends start on Friday. I guess there's a perk after 33 years of teaching.)


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> I like the idea of the adhesive backing. I thought about using some double-stick tape on mine. I've even considered a drop of rubber cement on the back side of the magnet. Might do that at some point. PM me if you want to try some magnets. I'm heading home now, and will try to put a photo up before we leave town. (I'm retired, but I teach 4 mornings a week. Love that my weekends start on Friday. I guess there's a perk after 33 years of teaching.)


Great, pm'ing you now. : )


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> I like the idea of the adhesive backing. I thought about using some double-stick tape on mine. I've even considered a drop of rubber cement on the back side of the magnet. Might do that at some point. PM me if you want to try some magnets. I'm heading home now, and will try to put a photo up before we leave town. (I'm retired, but I teach 4 mornings a week. Love that my weekends start on Friday. I guess there's a perk after 33 years of teaching.)


So in case anyone was interested, it totally worked, although Cindy wasn't able to find a 1/16th for me, even the 1/8th looks fine, and it turns my kindle off every time i've shut it! . 'course. It also turns it off, as others have experienced if i put the cover folding back without my finger inbtwn. I can also just close the cover with my binding a tad over (really only a tad) instead of perfectly even and that keeps it from turning off while reading. Still 1,000x better than trying to turn on that stupid button. .

if anyone wants me to do a group order for the sticky sided 1/16th x 1/2 magnets i'd be happy to. It would end up a little over $2 each after the magnet, paypal fees and postage.

pm'd you already but thanks again Cindy. : )


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You're welcome. I'd love a magnet with adhesive, but these magnets are so strong that they seem to fight their way out of shipping packages and grocery bags, never to be found again. I don't have a pro lem with my magnet shutting off my PW when I fold the cover back. (I always read that way when I have an Oberon.)


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> You're welcome. I'd love a magnet with adhesive, but these magnets are so strong that they seem to fight their way out of shipping packages and grocery bags, never to be found again. I don't have a pro lem with my magnet shutting off my PW when I fold the cover back. (I always read that way when I have an Oberon.)


i could swear i had a love-hate relationship with my kindle before the auto-wake. . It was doing my head in.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> You're welcome. I'd love a magnet with adhesive, but these magnets are so strong that they seem to fight their way out of shipping packages and grocery bags, never to be found again. I don't have a pro lem with my magnet shutting off my PW when I fold the cover back. (I always read that way when I have an Oberon.)


yeah, could be my cheapo PU cover, or the bigger magnet?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LKeenan said:


> yeah, could be my cheapo PU cover, or the bigger magnet?


I think it's more apt to be your cover. I used the 1/8" magnet until my 1/16" ones arrived, and I don't remember the 1/8" one causing my auto on/off to work when the cover was folded back.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with an iPad mini cover I'm in the process of saving for an iPad mini and would love the Oberon butterfly for it, but unless the trigger spot is similar to the one for the paperwhite and the magnet can be placed in the smaller pocket an Oberon may not be a good idea for me. Just don't know that I could give up auto on/off. Especially with my hand issues. Any feedback appreciated thanks


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Has anyone tried this with an iPad mini cover I'm in the process of saving for an iPad mini and would love the Oberon butterfly for it, but unless the trigger spot is similar to the one for the paperwhite and the magnet can be placed in the smaller pocket an Oberon may not be a good idea for me. Just don't know that I could give up auto on/off. Especially with my hand issues. Any feedback appreciated thanks


I just tried using the magnet that works in my Oberon cover to trigger the auto on/off capability of my iPad, but I can't get it to work. Maybe someone else will have some success. I moved the magnet completely around the perimeter of my iPad.


----------

